# 2014 kids



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys,
so I thought I'd start a thread to tally up all to 2014 kids. So what I was thinking is that you put down how many kids you've had so far (It's fine if you have to add some later) and whether they were boys or girls. I'll start
1 doeling
1 buckling 
Total: 2 
1 doe
1 buck 
So feel free to count them up to see how many :type:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

3 doelings
2 bucklings


Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

3 does
1 buck
So far...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

So 
Total:11
7 doelings
4 bucklings


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So far- 

4 does no bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Total: 15 
11 doelings
4 bucklings
We're having a good doe year so far.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is really nice to have that many does!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I have 6 more to add!
4 does 
2 boys 
Total: 15 does
6 bucks


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok. So far:
Two does 
Four bucks

Still have 7 more to kid out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

That makes it 17 does 
10 bucks
It would be helpful if you guys could total it up after post, please.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

1 buckling 

I have some first timers that ran from the buck! hopefully I will have a better tally come this fall! Congratulations to everyone with new babies!:cowboy:


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

17 does
11 bucks


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, I have :
6 bucks
2 does

Thread total =19 does
17 bucks


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow those bucks are catching up!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Lets see so far I have

6 does
7 bucks

Total 
25 Does
24 Bucks


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

We've had more early kidding than I thought.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

9 does 0 bucks. 6 more does due in april. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

So far 

2 bucks 
0 does 

Total for the thread... 
34 does 
26 bucks


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

I have 1 doe 1 buck with 3 more does to kid.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Total: 35 does and 27 bucks


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got:
2 does
3 bucks
1 more doe to kid

Total:
37 does
30 bucks


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

cool!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm adding my new ones:

5 does

3 bucks




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Total

42 does

33 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

So far:

3 bucklings

Total: 3


----------



## BooBelly (Nov 7, 2013)

1 Mytonic Doe
2 Boar/Mytonic bucks


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Total:
43 does 
38 bucks


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

So, what type of goats do you have.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Kidding Season is done for me.
My total:
2 does
4 bucks

Thread total:
43 does
39 bucks.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

2 wonderful flashy Nigerian kids 1 girl Pandora 1 buck Thor








Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I have one doe 1 buck to add 
Total: 45 does
41 bucks


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

11 doelings
9 bucklings 

here so far 2 more to kid one in May and one in June

totals

56 does
50 bucks


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

wow! that's a lot of kids!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

1 buckling


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

that makes it 56 does 51 bucks


----------

